# Termite style Hollowing tools.



## wyowoodwrker (May 9, 2014)

Thinking about picking some up. Was wondering if anyone has used them and what you think of them.


----------



## Mike Jones (May 9, 2014)

I have a termite tools that I have used once! (maybe twice) I my opinion, there are many tools that perform the operation that the termite was designed to perform and do it much better. Further, the termite needs a special sharpening gizmo. Factor that into your tool budget.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 9, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> I have a termite tools that I have used once! (maybe twice) I my opinion, there are many tools that perform the operation that the termite was designed to perform and do it much better. Further, the termite needs a special sharpening gizmo. Factor that into your tool budget.


Thanks for the info @Mike Jones I'm looking to add hollowing tools to my collection currently I have a Swan Neck tool and I like it was just looking to add something a little stouter to the arsenal


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 9, 2014)

What Mike said - I'm not even sure where mine are. Haven't used em in years.


----------



## DKMD (May 9, 2014)

I picked one up at an estate sale, and I used it a few times. It's great for leaving a smooth surface when hollowing endgrain, but I don't use it much. The Hunter tools will do the same thing on end grain, and they're a bit stouter.


----------



## SDB777 (May 9, 2014)

Where does one find a list of the 'hollowing tool' options!
Seems everyone has a 'tool'....it is hard enough to fin quality without having to wade through a mountain of stuff.




Scott (going on a google search) B


----------



## Mike Jones (May 10, 2014)

I've done a lot of "shooting in the dark" in my time at turning. Some of my choices (like the termite) have seen little use and were a waste of time and money, but there are two hollowing tools that that I use in the hollowing process that would have been a bargain at twice the price: The "Mega Eliminator" with the Hunter style cutter gets most of the 'time-in-hand' and does work deep and out over the tool rest thanks to the 1" shaft. It is beveled on the sides of the round shaft body, which guides the user to the optimal position for the cutter to be presented to the wood. this tool will help the new-to-hollowing kinda guy, but will not go to disfavor from the pros.

The other hollowing tool that gets a lot of use (and appreciation) is Woodtick Gregs swan neck style for getting in under the shoulders ...it will hog out material in a hurry, but will make sweet,light cuts and leave a pretty decent surface.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2014)

Scott, I don't know of a list anywhere, but the retailers like Packard and CraftSupply keep them pretty well clumped together on their websites.

If I had it to do over, I'd probably start with something homemade... Google 'making your own hollowing tools' and you'll find several tutorials for Oland style tools on the cheap. I've made several over the years, and some of them still get used before the store bought versions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (May 11, 2014)

I have 2, the small and medium sizes, that I use all the time. I use them to pull a lot of wood out of hollow forms in a hurry before I go in with the Jamieson system. I use a cone shaped stone in a variable speed drill to sharpen them which works very well.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 28, 2014)

Seems people are kinda split on liking this tool... I was thinking about purchasing one also and actually was gonna tomorrow. 

Any you guys who have one and do not use it wanna sell? 

Seems getting an used one would be a safer bet in case I do not like it.


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 29, 2014)

Cody. The termite hollowing tool that I have came from Craft Supplies USA and, (I think) was to carry their "brand" and it is quite different from the Oneway series of Termite* The business end, (cutter shape etc.) is the same, but it is mounted so that the cutter can be used offset of center and the cutter comes with an adjustable part that allows the operator to set the depth of cut. This shaft is much bigger also....it is 5/8" diameter, and 20" long.

What I propose, is that I send this tool to you. You mess with it all that you like, then....you choose something of similar value to send back to me. Send to me you shipping address, and I'll get it sent out!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2014)

WOW, Mike! What a generous offer. 

Let me shoot you a pm and we can talk.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 3, 2015)

Cody, hopefully you will be able to see the cutter, the cutter with "depth-of-cut" adjustment topper, the size relative to each part, and the method of turning the cutter to use offset of center.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2015)

I have used these tools. They can get aggressive as hell but are very useful. Just like any other tool they take some getting used to but VERY effective tools.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 3, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I have used these tools. They can get aggressive as hell but are very useful. Just like any other tool they take some getting used to but VERY effective tools.


Just to add cupla two cenzes, this tool is a variant of an old rolly munro tool. The plus is like scott said after learning curve can be quite effective, the minus, limited depth of hollow vessel. You are asking that head to be cantilevered way out over the bar which causes tremendous vibration that does affect the potential cut. Also another thing is is its propensity to clog up the depth limiter (top pc) . great concept - little harder to manage. Little fiddly adjustment to get right Just my opinion not trying to steer anyone one way or other Just information to think through ,, cl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 3, 2015)

(Sharing here what I just sent out to Cody via PM)
_Cody,
I bought this tool at the CSUSA booth, AAW Sympsioum, Portland, Oregon, 2007. I bought a couple/three others same day, and went directly to the lathe once home again. I did trial runs on all the new additions, and this tool I used in a variety of configurations. That is, with the hood thing on top, with it on the bottom, and without it all together. Also in the traditional straight-ahead and offset configs.

I think that one other time, I was in some kind of jamb, and was going through my arsenal, and used this tool to get out of my pickle.

What i recall: I kinda thought of the "hood" thing as something like "training wheels",....mounted on top, it allowed fine finishing type cuts. Mounted on the bottom, the hoodie could serve like a bevel on a bowl gouge (push cut)....but used bare, it could be a bit aggressive. (Aggressive can be a good thing if you are just hogging out.)

One other thing that I remember: It could get clogged up with chips/bat guana pretty easily, and had to be blown clean constantly./

Now.....If you like, just send your shipping address and I'll get it off to you. Please do not worry about what you have to_


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input and feedback guys!

I just recently got the oneway style one from bigredknothead and fully enjoyed using it today. It is a bit finicky, and took me a day or so to get dialed in and used to, but really enjoy the tool now. It can hog some serious wood when used aggressively and has a fine touch to it also. 

I think this tool will serve as another option in the arsenal. And who couldn't use more tools?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

